# Hit & Run ....plow driver killed pedestrian.



## MichiganMark (Feb 25, 2014)

Not good. Was out plowing at the time....heard it on the radio. This is about 20 miles north of me (near Mark O's neck of the woods).

http://www.mlive.com/news/grand-rapids/index.ssf/2017/01/wyoming_woman_killed_in_hit-an.html

We had about 4-5 inches fall between midnight - 3:00 a.m. This happened around 9:00 a.m. Still haven't found the driver. Not cool.


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Looked like around 2011ish red dodge 2500 single cab V blade and a scraper on the back... during the daylight too how pitiful


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

They'll catch the idiot. Obviously a bottom feeder. Probably uninsured, no license, or had booze in his system. Feel bad for the victim and the victim's family.


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

http://fox17online.com/2017/01/10/woman-killed-when-hit-by-vehicle-in-wyoming-driver-flees/


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

To further show how much of an idiot this guy is.. driving down the road dragging his scraper


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

I seen that truck twice this morning shortly before that happened in that area. Newer dodge with boss v-plow and a swing wing backblade. Has work lights mounted to the lightbar next to bed rails aiming at the wings.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

That truck is rather unique I'm sure he'll be caught easily


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

As of 7:30 pm they found the truck. Now trying to locate the driver.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

That is awful. He is done for though. curious to know if he was doing something illegal or it happened and he just freaked out and didn't know what to do...


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

From a source....


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks like a landscape co. The owner will be in for a big suprise. When he finds out, if he hasrnt already .thats just low. Very low


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What is a scraper plow? Don't all plows scrape? 

Those pics do look similar. I'd hate to be the owner.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What is a scraper plow? Don't all plows scrape?
> 
> Those pics do look similar. I'd hate to be the owner.


Looks similar???..Even Stevie Wonder could tell that's the same company...

Looks like he could use a bigger shop also...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Does everyone on the westside of Michigan have an Ebling and their last name start with a Van or an Oo???..I think the family tree over there is a straight branch..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Does everyone on the westside of Michigan have an Ebling and their last name start with a Van or an Oo???..I think the family tree over there is a straight branch..


Those aren't Eblings.

Yes....or ends in 'sma or 'stra. Or starts with 'De'.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

That 1500 series dodge will need to be fixed at some point or another with all that weight on it. Simply disgusting that someone would do that and not stop and try to help the victim. Even if you didn't know you did it, which I highly doubt, go to the police and say that you may hve been part of it.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ebling...SnoKontrol..Whatever the name of the Ornament hanging oof the Back


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> That 1500 series dodge will need to be fixed at some point or another with all that weight on it. Simply disgusting that someone would do that and not stop and try to help the victim. Even if you didn't know you did it, which I highly doubt, go to the police and say that you may hve been part of it.


People run because they have something to run from..I'm sure this fella has a sterling record


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BTW,

They have the truck in custody. They're looking for the driver right now...

The honorable people of MI turned the company in, and the driver must have disappeared.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

I wonder if the truck had been stolen. A guy that used to work for me had his Ford Explorer involved in a hit and run. 

He had left it in our office lot to take a flight out of LAX, and it was missing when he got back. Right after he took a taxi home, the LAPD showed up due to the hit and run.

Fortunately, this was after 9/11 and he was able to prove based on passport stamps that he had been visiting his parents in PEI when it happened.


----------



## MichiganMark (Feb 25, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> *I'd hate to be the owner.*


This for sure. Assuming that's the outfit...I can't imagine what the impact will be to his biz. Along with knowing that one of your guys in your truck was responsible. Miserable all the way around.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Aerospace Eng said:


> I wonder if the truck had been stolen. ......


Which would make sense as to why the backblade wasn't in the up position in that picture.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm sure there/their a lot more to this story.

I came with in inches of plowing away one of our sidewalk guys a years ago....Let's put it this way, the snow pushed his legs out from underneath him, he used the moldboard to help stand himself up.

That was a totally different scenario thank God..... Accidents will happen, but stop, do the right thing!

Perhaps he didn't know he hit her, maybe it was stolen, maybe he was texting/Facebook/Plowsiting or upset Backpage took down it's adult services page.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> upset Backpage took down it's adult services page.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

1olddogtwo said:


> I'm sure there/their a lot more to this story.


I would certainly hope so. I've never hit a person with a vehicle (thank God!) but based on bumping other similarly sized and weighted objects, I would hope to hell you'd know you hit someone, especially if you were going fast enough to kill them.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I would certainly hope so. I've never hit a person with a vehicle (thank God!) but based on bumping other similarly sized and weighted objects, I would hope to hell you'd know you hit someone, especially if you were going fast enough to kill them.


I hit a kid in my truck outside a county fair like 5 years ago. Kid darted out into traffic after his family left him behind walking home. Had 30 witnesses saying i did nothing wrong and i was never ticketed or anything scary as hell watching a kid fly thru the air after you macked him with the grill of your truck.. kid was unconscious for 5 mins but then came out of it and apparently has been fine ever since. Still surprised i didnt get sued even though i wouldve sued back for being bad parents. Had nightmares for months after that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Rumor on the playground is the owner of the company called the cops and told him it looked like his truck.

Not sure what the issue is regarding the driver. I believe he is claiming he didn't know he hit anything.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

At least the owner is doing the right thing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumor on the playground is the owner of the company called the cops and told him it looked like his truck.
> 
> Not sure what the issue is regarding the driver. I believe he is claiming he didn't know he hit anything.


If he hit her with a EXT, it would have been a mangled mess......Case close!!!


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumor on the playground is the owner of the company called the cops and told him it looked like his truck.
> 
> Not sure what the issue is regarding the driver. I believe he is claiming he didn't know he hit anything.


Good update. And definitely props to the owner for doing the right thing. Hopefully he will come out of it ok and not lose his a$$.

Also shows the pros and cons of lettering trucks. 
Pro- no one knows for sure which company it was as of now and the name won't be drug through the mud...yet 
Con- harder to locate the suspect if the owner wouldn't have spoken up


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I would certainly hope so. I've never hit a person with a vehicle (thank God!) but based on bumping other similarly sized and weighted objects, I would hope to hell you'd know you hit someone, especially if you were going fast enough to kill them.


Could only imagine it would feel like hitting a deer. Regardless I feel like he would of felt it


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

According to Wood TV 8 they have a suspect in custody.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I would certainly hope so. I've never hit a person with a vehicle (thank God!) but based on bumping other similarly sized and weighted objects, I would hope to hell you'd know you hit someone, especially if you were going fast enough to kill them.


I hit a deer with a V years back....dead square at the hinge.

I'd find it hard to believe one wouldn't feel anything either, but I suppose it might be possible if he just clipped her.

There are a ton of deer in the area as well, no (legal) hunting in the city of Wyoming. Golf course and plenty of woods nearby.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Apparently the driver has a criminal record.


----------



## LogansLawnCare (Aug 3, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently the driver has a criminal record.


Not surprised to hear that. Hopefully the company owner ends up alright but he needs to be a lot more careful who he has drive his trucks. I am glad to hear that they have to driver in custody.


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently the driver has a criminal record.


And he's 21... sounds like he's looking at at least 15yrs for felony failure to stop at a fatal accident


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Glad to hear the owner did the right thing, and that they now have the kid in custody. Hopefully he doesn't lose his ass in the deal too. 

Not that it's any justice for the family but something is better than nothing.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

GrassManKzoo said:


> And he's 21... sounds like he's looking at at least 15yrs for felony failure to stop at a fatal accident


If he was drinking was it smarter to run or smarter to stay when its still in your system?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

iceyman said:


> If he was drinking was it smarter to run or smarter to stay when its still in your system?


I don't think that is a subject that should even be entertained. Drinking or not this person killed another person.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

kimber750 said:


> I don't think that is a subject that should even be entertained. Drinking or not this person killed another person.


Too deep? Was just thinking which punishment would end up being worse.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

iceyman said:


> Too deep? Was just thinking which punishment would end up being worse.


Irrelevant. If someone killed one of your family members would you care if they are drinking or not?


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Regardless I think it's better to stop... I think he knew what happened and he was scared so ran. Just a young kid, maybe he was trying to find his phone because the boss was calling and drifted over and got her. Not trying to stick up for him by no means but weighing all the possibilities. 

Do you think he finished plowing his route? before he went HOME WITH THE TRUCK in an apartment complex?


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Icey better off running if you are drunk. A kid I know slammed into a house going 45MPH in town . No damage to house car full of underaged drinkers + him drinking and driving & underage. He drove the car 2 blocks away & went home , someone recognized the car & reported him. He Got a bunch of fines for leaving scene of accident & a bunch of other tickets . But the cops couldn't get him for a DUI, I believe he lost his license but not for more then 60 days . If he got caught drunk it would've been a lot worse.


I know this is different then killing someone


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

How the hell does a car hit a house at 45 MPH and cause no damage?


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> How the hell does a car hit a house at 45 MPH and cause no damage?


No idea cops said he was going 60mph with the skid marks & hit at roughly 45 mph - no damage to house very little damage to car ....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd like to see this.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm with JD here. What kinda house was this?! I mean really going 45 you'd be in there living room watching TV with them...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

kimber750 said:


> Irrelevant. If someone killed one of your family members would you care if they are drinking or not?


Obviously the circumstances wouldnt change the outcome but if it was a pure accident and not due to negligence/substance abuse it might be easier to take in the long run. But ive never had to deal with a case like this so i guess i dont really know. We can end this topic here.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

If he stayed and drunk max sentence is 15 years, Felon hit and run with a death max sentence 15 years.


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Back blades.... I have 0 experience with them so I have a question, can you operate the wings independently or is it both at the same time. 
With his obvious inexperience driving at least 45mph with the back blade down, is it possible one of the wings were out and he didn't know it, then hit her with it? Then after realizing what happened he folded it in, dropped it on the wet road hoping to wash the "evidence" off


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

GrassManKzoo said:


> Back blades.... I have 0 experience with them so I have a question, can you operate the wings independently or is it both at the same time.
> With his obvious inexperience driving at least 45mph with the back blade down, is it possible one of the wings were out and he didn't know it, then hit her with it? Then after realizing what happened he folded it in, dropped it on the wet road hoping to wash the "evidence" off


Yes you can run each wing separately.

I don't know about SwingWing's or whatever is on that truck, but I'm pretty certain if one of our Eblings hit anything at 45 it would pop the shear bolt and the wing would be flapping in the breeze.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Just read this whole thread at 4am cause I can't sleep. Yuck...... I'll be having a good conversation with my other driver about this. 

Having a criminal record doesn't make him a bad person, especially at 21. He may have just made a mistake at that age. Me as a teenager was a way different person than me at 40 or 30 or even 25. We don't have enough info about this. Was she drunk? Did she step in front of his truck? I almost hit a drunk dude in a lot, walked right behind me, he was so trashed I had to walk him down the walk a ways. Kid probably panicked, he definitely should have stopped. What a tragedy.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Busted twice for DWLS within 2 weeks. Manufacturing and distributing pot. Receiving stolen goods. So far.

Apparently he had a valid license at the time.

Shows a pattern of bad judgment if nothing else.

http://www.mlive.com/news/grand-rap...it-and-run.html#incart_2box_news_grand-rapids

My insurance company would not have covered him. They require me to run MVR's before allowing anyone to operate my equipment. Not sure if there's a clause in the 9,000 pages of my policy that I am screwed if I allow someone to operate it without running an MVR, but it isn't worth it to find out.

It's a PITA finding good help with a good enough driving record that the insurance company will cover.

Oh yeah, the plow truck has been impounded. So now the owner of the company is oot a plow truck and driver. Wonder if he ran an MVR before hiring..........


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Not looking good for the young buck.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I can't see myself running after hitting a human being, I don't care if I was drunk or not, Those extra few minutes if you called 911 could of made a difference. I'm sure the owner knew who was in his truck, If he didn't he's a :terribletowel:. like Mark said insurance company's want a MVA on all drivers, They tell you if this person can drive your truck. I'm not saying in a pinch I never let anybody drive my trucks but I would have to know him and know his character. 

Even a friend if you know he's a drunk and out of character I'm passing. This could put this guy out of biz. His insurance rates could be so high he could not compete. Poor judgement IMO.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Busted twice for DWLS within 2 weeks. Manufacturing and distributing pot. Receiving stolen goods. So far.
> 
> Apparently he had a valid license at the time.
> 
> ...


Now the info is coming out. Yeah your right, not a guy who just made a mistake. I was just saying don't jump to conclusions without facts. Not singling you out mark, just a few posts seemed to be going that way. Now the facts point a different direction. And as old dog said not looking good for him, the judge will hold that record against him for sure.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

According to 1 news story he had his attorney contact the police before they arrested him. 

He knew he hit her.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't know about other states here in NY you get busted for driving without a DL your second one is a felony.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I agree, I'm sure he knew he hit her, He ran because he had no DL.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I lost my license from 1988 to 2001..... I drove everyday.....

Needless to say I had some serious infractions of the law. By the time I was 19 if I continued my with ass clowning around with vehicles I would be in jail.


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Mr. Oomkes really has the inside scoop on the matter.
When they arrested him he looked like he was already dressed for court


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I do?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> I lost my license from 1988 to 2001..... I drove everyday.....
> 
> Needless to say I had some serious infractions of the law. By the time I was 19 if I continued my with ass clowning around with vehicles I would be in jail.


For sure me to, Mighty stressful driving without a license. Was not for my Wife I know I would of done sometime in jail. It was a little different back then. The consequences are much more severe now.


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Ok well you at least watch different news than me.. never cared for news 8, usually just fox17. But I read the woodtv article and seen what you had posted.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GrassManKzoo said:


> Ok well you at least watch different news than me.. never cared for news 8, usually just fox17. But I read the woodtv article and seen what you had posted.


I've been reading Wood, MLive and Fox.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I'll tell ya, this is my biggest fear, the later it gets in the day, the more ppl out and and about, you have to be so cautious. Hitting someone at night is one thing, but it's just sad no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> According to 1 news story he had his attorney contact the police before they arrested him.
> 
> He knew he hit her.


Spot on. What a shame.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> I lost my license from 1988 to 2001..... I drove everyday.....
> 
> Needless to say I had some serious infractions of the law. By the time I was 19 if I continued my with ass clowning around with vehicles I would be in jail.


From 13 to 19 I was at times a monster. Drugs were an issue. At 19 my dad sent me to the UP to work for his buddy chopping down trees. Saved my life, I'd be dead. In my early 20's I joined a martial arts gym, and started dating my wife. I've never looked back. At that age there's still hope. Now I'm to busy to get into trouble.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Busted twice for DWLS within 2 weeks. Manufacturing and distributing pot. Receiving stolen goods. So far.
> 
> Apparently he had a valid license at the time.
> 
> ...


Let me pre-face this by saying I'm in no way trying to blame the victim in this sad case.

But, from that video, she was walking on the right side of the road, WITH traffic. Perhaps, IF she would have been on the other side, opposite vehicle traffic flow, she might have had a chance at jumping out of the way? I know hindsight is 20/20, but I thought it was always taught that pedestrians should travel opposite of vehicle traffic............


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

jomama45 said:


> Let me pre-face this by saying I'm in no way trying to blame the victim in this sad case.
> 
> But, from that video, she was walking on the right side of the road, WITH traffic. Perhaps, IF she would have been on the other side, opposite vehicle traffic flow, she might have had a chance at jumping out of the way? I know hindsight is 20/20, but I thought it was always taught that pedestrians should travel opposite of vehicle traffic............


You would think we were all taught that as children, Never the less pedestrians have the right of way. I know crap happens but you don't run,


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Here's the culprit.. http://fox17online.com/2017/01/12/wyoming-plow-fatal344757/


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Jut because you dont look like a criminal doesnt mean you cant be one


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

iceyman said:


> Jut because you dont look like a criminal doesnt mean you cant be one


It's a shame


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

I hope everyone is taking something from this accident.. we as plow operators have a lot on our shoulders and sometimes safty is not a high priority. Sitting in a truck for hours and hours on end. We're really the unsung heros that keep our towns moving. And yet we don't get enough respect because few people see the hundreds of plow trucks busting their butt in the middle of the night. Then bring along a kid like this who can't handle his weed, and poof, the plowing community is looked down upon just as the lawn guys. You better believe that after this situation everyone will be keeping a more watchful eye on the plow boys.


Has an accident like this happened close to anyone else? (Plow truck hitting someone)


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Few years back I believe a guy was killed when hit by a township plow truck in Reading, PA.


----------



## MichiganMark (Feb 25, 2014)

Agreed 100% on running the MVR prior to hiring anyone. Although some insurance providers will allow a company to hire someone with a spotty record, they are usually put into a high-risk pool, and the coverage goes up (ridiculously up) for the employer. No way I'd take the chance....and this is just one example of why. Sometimes the "one-percenter" situations can sink a small outfit like this 100%. 

I wonder if the owners insurance is going to use that as a means to deny any claim or coverage? It's all a slippery slope, I'd imagine. 

Holy ballz what a mess. I can't imagine how any of the parties feel after this......terrible.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Happens here every year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45 said:


> Let me pre-face this by saying I'm in no way trying to blame the victim in this sad case.
> 
> But, from that video, she was walking on the right side of the road, WITH traffic. Perhaps, IF she would have been on the other side, opposite vehicle traffic flow, she might have had a chance at jumping out of the way? I know hindsight is 20/20, but I thought it was always taught that pedestrians should travel opposite of vehicle traffic............


I agree completely and there's a possibility this guy may not have been charged had he stopped. That's why I said he's got a history of poor judgment.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

GrassManKzoo said:


> Mr. Oomkes really has the inside scoop on the matter.
> When they arrested him he looked like he was already dressed for court


Mark is the local bondsman, he's always bailing out someone.....Or is it the local know-it-all cuz he knows alot


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> Mark is the local bondsman, he's always bailing out someone.....Or is it the local know-it-all cuz he knows alot


He thinks he knows alot....Dont need to puff up his ego anymore...


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I also agree with Joe...however based on where the bus stop is in relationship to where she lived there may have been no other option for her to get there. 

Very sad all the way around. Two families devastated by a split second of not paying attention by the young man. I'm sure the employer is a nervous wreck as to his future also.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Essentially 3 families were affected, including the company owner. There unfortunately will most likely be consequences for him. 

We will be under a microscope over this. Proper licenses, lights, plow width, and especially city sidewalks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I believe there is a bike path there.

City of Wyoming has a millage that pays for ALL public sidewalks to be cleared. And the contractors do a decent job. But not bike paths.


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

At first I was feeling kind of bad for the kid, I'm sure he didn't go out to work that night or morning planning to kill another human being, we all know how it is with this line of work, bad stuff/accidents happen quick, especially when you are sleep deprived,under extreme pressure/stress etc..I just saw the news coverage where they asked the judge for a $750,000 gps tracking bond.. I guess he planned to run to Florida after.. So: it's my believing that he did know he hit her, knew he killed her and must of saw the news coverage with the pictures of the truck and planned a getaway.. He compounded a bad situation into a worse situation.. I cannot feel bad for him.. He knew what was going on


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Theshoemaker said:


> At first I was feeling kind of bad for the kid, I'm sure he didn't go out to work that night or morning planning to kill another human being, we all know how it is with this line of work, bad stuff/accidents happen quick, especially when you are sleep deprived,under extreme pressure/stress etc..I just saw the news coverage where they asked the judge for a $750,000 gps tracking bond.. I guess he planned to run to Florida after.. So: it's my believing that he did know he hit her, knew he killed her and must of saw the news coverage with the pictures of the truck and planned a getaway.. He compounded a bad situation into a worse situation.. I cannot feel bad for him.. He knew what was going on


I agree with you 200% I felt the same at the beginning of this, just a young scared kid. But it's all looking worse and worse for him.

I still can't believe he took the truck Home to an apartment complex at that. He could have at least ditched the truck or took it back to his shop. If it's a complex like I used to live in and your driving a plow truck home regularly, then people know the truck and most likely who drives it. My money is on he was trying to hit a blunt and he was baked out of his gourd judging from previous charges.

What's going to happen to the owner you think? Family sue his insurance and they drop him? What other things could happen


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

GRAND RAPIDS, Mich. (WOOD) - Fearing the suspect may flee to Florida, a judge has set a $750,000 bond for the 21-year-old man who police say hit and killed a woman as she walked along the road in Wyoming.

Austin Joseph Hill faces a maximum of 30 years in prison if found guilty in the crash that killed 26-year-old Chelsea

*Wyoming plow truck hit-and-run suspect arrested*
Kent County Prosecutor Chris Becker on Thursday issued charges against Austin Joseph Hill. He will be charged with failing to stop at the scene of an accident when at fault causing death. Becker said the felony charge normally carries a punishment of up to 15 years in prison. However, Hill could face up to 30 years in prison because he is also being charged as a habitual offender.

The judge noted that there are texts showing Hill intended to flee to Florida.

A man identifying himself as Hill's stepfather indicated to the court he planned to bond the 21-year-old out of jail as soon as an amount was set - but that was before anyone knew just how high this bond would be.

The Wyoming man was arrested around 5 p.m. Wednesday. Police allege he was driving the commercial snowplow truck that hit and killed Crawford, 26, Tuesday morning. Hill allegedly didn't stop after the incident on 52nd Street near Byron Center Avenue in Wyoming, police said. Crawford died at the scene.


An undated courtesy photo of Chelsea Crawford provided by her husband, Ben.
Utilizing an eyewitness description of the vehicle involved, police put out a public plea for the driver to come forward soon after the incident. Later, a man living near the scene where Crawford died realized surveillance cameras affixed to his property recorded the victim and the suspect's vehicle.

Tuesday evening, a tipster notified police that the truck they were looking for was parked at Ramblewood Apartments in Wyoming, police said. Investigators impounded the vehicle but continued their search for the driver.

The truck is owned by Timmer Lawn and Snow, LLC located at 8255 S. Division Ave. in Byron Center. Hill had been an employee there for an unknown length of time, sources confirmed to 24 Hour News 8.

Officers obtained a search warrant Wednesday for an apartment at Ramblewood to look for physical evidence related to the hit-and-run, Wyoming Police Lt. Mark Easterly told 24 Hour News 8. No one answered the door when police knocked. Officers then kicked the door in and found Hill and others inside the apartment, police said. Hill was arrested without further incident.

Hill's adult criminal history includes 2013 convictions for receiving and concealing stolen property and maintaining a drug house. He also has two 2014 convictions for driving with a suspended license. He was caught by police in Wyoming and Kentwood in instances 12 days apart. His Michigan driving record includes multiple license suspensions. Most recently, in May 2016, he was cited for speeding at 30 mph in a 25 mph zone.


A February 2014 mug shot of Austin Hill from the Michigan Department of Corrections.
On his Facebook page, Hill boasts about his achievements in landscaping and snowplowing, showcasing pictures of his work. He talks about working long hours and driving a company truck.

"Well yall [sic] my hard work has paid off. Just got word from the boss. I'm the best worker hes [sic] ever had in ten years…," Hill wrote in an August 2015 post. It's not clear if he was referencing Timmer at the time.


A surveillance photo showing the pickup truck believed to have struck and killed a pedestrian on 52nd Street in Wyoming on the morning Jan. 10, 2017.
"Got to go out and do landscape maintenance jobs with company truck today, Woohoo! My responsibility and trust is going up," he wrote in another 2015 post featuring a picture of a red dodge pickup truck with a yellow light affixed to it's roof. The truck in the photo is registered to Timmer Landscape Management, according to state records.

In several posts Hill talked about working overtime. "I'm not human anymore, I'm a machine dedicated to making.money [sic]," he said in one post.

Company officials at Timmer Lawn and Snow have declined to comment on the matter, emailing a brief statement in response to questions from 24 Hour News 8.

"In reference to your request for information, please know that the company is and has been fully cooperating with the police. All our communications have been and will be communicated only through the police department," an unsigned email from the company read.

Company leaders have not responded to questions about their background check procedures, operations, and Hill's status with the company now.

Police agreed Timmer Lawn and Snow's owner has been cooperative in the criminal investigation. No company officials came forward before officer's located the suspect vehicle and linked it to the company. A photo on the Timmer website shows three red pickup trucks similar to the description police released of the vehicle that hit and killed Crawford.

Reached by phone Wednesday, a man who identified himself as Hill's stepfather declined to comment on the matter. Another man who said he was Hill's brother at the scene of the suspect's arrest also declined to comment.

A memorial service for Crawford is scheduled for 10 a.m. Saturday, Jan. 14 at Resurrection Life Church in Grandville, according to a post by her husband. A GoFundMe account he set up to cover Crawford's funeral expenses has surpassed his goal of $10,000.

Court officials say Hill should be arraigned first thing Friday morning.


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

I bet he took the truck home thinking nobody saw him and not knowing that there was a camera nearby recording near the accident scene.. I don't know what to think about the whole insurance thing.. My guess would be IF the kid was on the commercial auto policy, the iNsurance would pay out after extensive laitigation and then drop the policy holder and leave him in a position to try and find somebody to cover him and his high risk business. If the kid wasn't on the policy, they will get out from under it and leave the matter between the landscape co. the imprisoned kid and the family..


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

I bet once he saw the truck on the news he knew he couldn't move that truck so it sat where it sat.. In his apartment parking lot.. Like I said I bet he thought nobody saw or they wouldn't have such a good description.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

The employer shut down their facebook page. I can only imagine the hate that was being posted on there.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

What a piece of human excrement !


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

k1768 said:


> The employer shut down their facebook page. I can only imagine the hate that was being posted on there.


That's unfortunate... the contact info on the website has been removed too


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Sounds like the public wants the owner to be locked up right along with the driver... with the kids record, is the owner at fault for putting him behind the wheel even if his insurance company ok'd it? As of now I feel pretty bad for the owner. Sounds like he might have to close up shop because of it


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'll reserve judgment on the owner. No info on whether he knew aboot this guy's record or not.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

But shouldn't he have? Unless there is a specific state law preventing him from finding out?


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll reserve judgment on the owner. No info on whether he knew aboot this guy's record or not.


Very true... it's just a snowball of misfortune


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

k1768 said:


> But shouldn't he have? Unless there is a specific state law preventing him from finding out?


Why would there be a law requiring a background check? And he did have a valid license at the time.

I run background checks and MVR's. But it isn't a law.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I feel bad for that business owner. Was it poor decision making to hire him? Yeah. But how the heck could he ever think that would happen. We've hired many people with backgrounds, usually friends kids, difference is I don't give them a truck or responsibility. 
He really can't be held responsible for this though because he didn't do it. The kids the one that messed up. But yeah that business is screwed, I don't see them ever recovering. He's better off relocating and starting back up.


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Some companies make the employee provide a MVR before hiring.. I had to do this when I got the job working for who I do now... 4 pages later the insurance company told my boss I was ok to drive but would be removed if there was one more infraction.. this was 7 years ago now

I had multiple suspensions,driving on a suspended and a whole lotta tickets. 11 points at one time. 

Heck the first company I worked for didn't do any of this, and I was driving from Kalamazoo to Toledo pulling a lawn trailer with no license. Was a huge company at one time but as you can guess it's not around anymore


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why would there be a law requiring a background check? And he did have a valid license at the time.
> 
> I run background checks and MVR's. But it isn't a law.


This country is full of laws that make no logical sense, at both federal and state level. I know that in most instances you can not ask a potential employee if they have been arrested. Obviously there are exceptions, dealing with kids, money, drugs, etc....

I make no claim to know the generalities of Michigan State law or the specifics of what this employer knew, or was able to know. I see a few possible scenarios, he made no attempt to find out = little sympathy for him. He made an attempt to find out and was somehow blocked or faced a lawsuit if he didn't hire the kid = sympathetic for the guy. He knew the kid's history and is the type of person always looking to help people in trouble and thought he could help the kid turn his life around = mixed feelings. It's an admirable ideal, but (if that's the case) backfired in a big way.

I read an article that had quotes from the kid's fb page (I couldn't locate his page myself). There were postings about him getting praise from his boss and being given more responsibility. That leads me to believe the owner had an idea of the kid's past and the kid was trying to improve his life and the owner was helping. But then the kid screws up (we may never know the cause, cell phone, or whatnot) and makes matters worse by running and attempting to flee the State. And as previously stated three families will never be the same again.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

1st step we do when someone fills out a app, we photo copy DL.

2nd step is shredder without the DL copy.

Full, I mean full background check including credit is completed. It takes about a week a two so before being hired on and seeing that 1st work hour.
We found it's cheaper in the long run


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

k1768 said:


> This country is full of laws that make no logical sense, at both federal and state level. I know that in most instances you can not ask a potential employee if they have been arrested. Obviously there are exceptions, dealing with kids, money, drugs, etc....


You can't ask about being arrested. You can only ask if they have been convicted of a crime and if there are any felony charges pending.

You must also state in the application that signing the application gives the employer permission to perform a background check.

MVR is a separate form. And must be signed.

That's for Michigan. Some of it is federal law and can't be superseded.

None of these are mandatory. Although it is mandatory to have an application of file. And the other miscellaneous paperwork.

Do you have current I-9's for your employees? Are they updated every 5 years even though someone is a natural born citizen?

Lots of stupid, unenforceable laws, so why would there be a law requiring MVR's and background checks? As you state, maybe the guy was giving him a second chance, and there's nothing wrong with that. I'd like to do that sometimes but my insurance company won't allow me to, at least as a driver.

That's why I said I am reserving judgment regarding the owner. There just isn't enough info about whether he did or didn't know; whether he was giving the kid a second chance; etc. It doesn't make it sound good that he didn't start providing info until the cops contacted him. If it were me and I saw the video of a truck that looked like mine, I would have been on the phone immediately.

PS I do criminal background checks on potential hires, as I found out the hard way this was a necessity.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

We've been following this as well.. what a tragedy for everyone involved!!! It's obvious this kid hit and knew about it! The felony begins once he proceeded to drive away! Accidents happen and it's completely unfortunate they do? This young man will regret his actions for a long time but that won't change the victims outcome!! My condolences to the family's!!! On another note the business owner is now just lost his way to feed his family, thanks to news and social media, posting pictures of his business/address etc... I would assume he has probably lost half his work this week alone, if not all of it?? And now other contractors will be jumping at the bone to take his contracts! I wouldn't be surprised if his competition has already contacted his customers and bad mouth him and his business decisions (hiring process) At the end of the day this could happen to any of us! I could care less about your background checks, DL#s blaaa blaaa, this situation is the result of human brain making a spit second bad decision that will effect hundreds of people involved with this case! Infact it could also effect all of us too! Because once the dust settles (so to speak) this gets chalk up as another snowplowing fatality and are friends at the insurance company are licking there lips.. it's a sad world we live in folks!! This pour women lost her life (I would put money on texting) being the cause!!! And a split second decision to run from the scene, that's gonna fill alot of peoples pockets with dirty money!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Rumor on the playground is he didn't realize it right away. Finished plowing his route and went home. His GF shows him the news with the pic of his truck; he goes and dumps the plows in one place and parks the truck in another. Never calls his boss or the cops. Has texts aboot taking oof for Florida. Cops get a search warrant, knock on the door, no one answers so they kick the door down and find a bunch of people in the apartment. (I'll just bet I know what they were doing) 

So of course the cops are pissed and none of this is going to help his case. We all make mistakes, it's how we respond to them that is the problem. 

And yes, this reflects on the industry as a whole.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumor on the playground is he didn't realize it right away. Finished plowing his route and went home. His GF shows him the news with the pic of his truck; he goes and dumps the plows in one place and parks the truck in another. Never calls his boss or the cops. Has texts aboot taking oof for Florida. Cops get a search warrant, knock on the door, no one answers so they kick the door down and find a bunch of people in the apartment. (I'll just bet I know what they were doing)
> 
> So of course the cops are pissed and none of this is going to help his case. We all make mistakes, it's how we respond to them that is the problem.
> 
> And yes, this reflects on the industry as a whole.


Mark you are full of lucid and logical thoughts today. Everything ok?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

iceyman said:


> Mark you are full of lucid and logical thoughts today. Everything ok?


It's early.........and I actually got a full night's sleep.


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Facing up to 30yrs for a split second bad decision. I have a lot of mixed emotions about this and I don't think I've ever followed one news story so closely. I'm trying not to judge any of the three people involved (victim, driver, owner) until everything is out in the open. This indirectly effects every one of us because it could be any one of us weather owner or operator. Just think, the more trucks you have on the road the higher probability that this could happen to you. Even if the guy had a clean record and stopped at the scene the business would have more than likely be in the same position of possibly closing up shop. Hopefully the owner comes out of it ok and we can rally around to support him. I'm all in favor of less competition, but not like that. Also there's the unknown amount of employees that could lose their job, this is possibly effecting a large amount of people. The situation sincerely bothers me


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

kimber750 said:


> Irrelevant. If someone killed one of your family members would you care if they are drinking or not?


Yes, big difference between an accident and drunk driving/negligence!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Dirtebiker said:


> Yes, big difference between an accident and drunk driving/negligence!


So that is what you would care about?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

it doesn't change the fact a family member is gone or your grief.

But as far as sentencing it playes a roll.

*609.2112 CRIMINAL VEHICULAR HOMICIDE.*
§
*Subdivision 1.Criminal vehicular homicide.*

(a) Except as provided in paragraph (b), a person is guilty of criminal vehicular homicide and may be sentenced to imprisonment for not more than ten years or to payment of a fine of not more than $20,000, or both, if the person causes the death of a human being not constituting murder or manslaughter as a result of operating a motor vehicle:

(1) in a grossly negligent manner;

(2) in a negligent manner while under the influence of:

(i) alcohol;

(ii) a controlled substance; or

(iii) any combination of those elements;

(3) while having an alcohol concentration of 0.08 or more;

(4) while having an alcohol concentration of 0.08 or more, as measured within two hours of the time of driving;

(5) in a negligent manner while knowingly under the influence of a hazardous substance;

(6) in a negligent manner while any amount of a controlled substance listed in Schedule I or II, or its metabolite, other than marijuana or tetrahydrocannabinols, is present in the person's body;

(7) where the driver who causes the collision leaves the scene of the collision in violation of section 169.09, subdivision 1 or 6; or

(8) where the driver had actual knowledge that a peace officer had previously issued a citation or warning that the motor vehicle was defectively maintained, the driver had actual knowledge that remedial action was not taken, the driver had reason to know that the defect created a present danger to others, and the death was caused by the defective maintenance.

(b) If a person is sentenced under paragraph (a) for a violation under paragraph (a), clauses (2) to (6), occurring within ten years of a qualified prior driving offense, the statutory maximum sentence of imprisonment is 15 years.

*Subd. 2.Affirmative defense.*

It shall be an affirmative defense to a charge under subdivision 1, clause (6), that the defendant used the controlled substance according to the terms of a prescription issued for the defendant in accordance with sections 152.11 and 152.12.


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

watch out some lib will start pushing for after 8 hrs mandatory 12 hr rest....or som dumb rule


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

wirenut said:


> watch out some lib will start pushing for after 8 hrs mandatory 12 hr rest....or som dumb rule


My brother subbed for a municipality and they had to break for 8 hours after working 8. But the regular twsp employees had no time limit(that they followed anyway)


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

For background checks, I get their info and permission, then I use ICHAT i found through the mi.gov website. It's not expensive.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

There looking for a guy in Rochester in a F250 with a vee plow for hitting a women and driving off. They got a video but not very good, They said it could be a Chevy but not likely, Whatever that might mean. I think they said long pond rd.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Unfortunately situations arise in life and this is about as sad as it gets. Why? Because it could of been you (or me) that hit someone. This picture replays repeatedly in my mind and then some because of the number of pieces of equipment we have out during a snow event. I have prayed for the victim, for the operator of the plow truck, for the business owner and their families. From a business perspective there are lessons to be learned from this event. I hope each of us reading take those lessons to heart. As professionals, act professionally, hire wisely, don't attempt to skirt insurance costs by writing off employees as 1099 vendors and certainly don't pay them under the table. This tragic incident may well ruin the business owner financially and emotionally.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Very well said Herm.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

extremepusher said:


> Very well said Herm.


X2...........................


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

GrassManKzoo said:


> Facing up to 30yrs for a split second bad decision. I have a lot of mixed emotions about this and I don't think I've ever followed one news story so closely. I'm trying not to judge any of the three people involved (victim, driver, owner) until everything is out in the open. This indirectly effects every one of us because it could be any one of us weather owner or operator. Just think, the more trucks you have on the road the higher probability that this could happen to you. Even if the guy had a clean record and stopped at the scene the business would have more than likely be in the same position of possibly closing up shop. Hopefully the owner comes out of it ok and we can rally around to support him. I'm all in favor of less competition, but not like that. Also there's the unknown amount of employees that could lose their job, this is possibly effecting a large amount of people. The situation sincerely bothers me


I feel bad for all parties involved. But let's not forget the fact it was a hit and run. This is much more than a split second bad decision in my opinion. A split second bad decision would be, crap I just hit that lady, and for a split second thinking about running, then stopping.

There is a huge difference in the way people think about and react to a hit and run vs. an accident where the person stops to render aid. If the guy would have immediately stopped to render aid, called 911, did whatever he could to help the victim, that also would have been on tape. I think that a jury would be much more sympathetic to him during the sentencing phase of the trial if that were the case. And also the public outrage toward the business owner would be much less had he the driver acted in this way.

Think about how you would feel if you were on the jury in the above case, vs what really happened. Which from what has been reported, a guy with a long history of careless and wreck less behavior, who hit a woman and killed her, leaving the scene of the accident, then started posting comments about running to a different state, and refused to answer the door when PD came to serve warrant and had to bust the door down.

There is a huge difference between the two situations IMO.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Herm Witte said:


> Unfortunately situations arise in life and this is about as sad as it gets. Why? Because it could of been you (or me) that hit someone. This picture replays repeatedly in my mind and then some because of the number of pieces of equipment we have out during a snow event. I have prayed for the victim, for the operator of the plow truck, for the business owner and their families. From a business perspective there are lessons to be learned from this event. I hope each of us reading take those lessons to heart. As professionals, act professionally, hire wisely, don't attempt to skirt insurance costs by writing off employees as 1099 vendors and certainly don't pay them under the table. This tragic incident may well ruin the business owner financially and emotionally.


All involved will have a live changing experience. Sad. Maybe the kid impressed the owner and was performing 110%. I'm glad I get my help from local source. I truly feel sorry for you guys that have to hire ghosts. Don't make quick decisions even in a bind, I will admit I done somethings that could of put me in a bind but have learned the guy driving your equipment should be on the up. Attorneys and insurance company's have no friends. God help us all. **** happens


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

ktfbgb said:


> I feel bad for all parties involved. But let's not forget the fact it was a hit and run. This is much more than a split second bad decision in my opinion. A split second bad decision would be, crap I just hit that lady, and for a split second thinking about running, then stopping.
> 
> There is a huge difference in the way people think about and react to a hit and run vs. an accident where the person stops to render aid. If the guy would have immediately stopped to render aid, called 911, did whatever he could to help the victim, that also would have been on tape. I think that a jury would be much more sympathetic to him during the sentencing phase of the trial if that were the case. And also the public outrage toward the business owner would be much less had he the driver acted in this way.
> 
> ...


Well said bro..:clapping:Thumbs Up


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

FredG said:


> There looking for a guy in Rochester in a F250 with a vee plow for hitting a women and driving off. They got a video but not very good, They said it could be a Chevy but not likely, Whatever that might mean. I think they said long pond rd.


I read about this. Right in the area I service 2 sites. It was on Penfield road I thought. As I read the article I kept thinking huh, that sounds a heck of a lot like one of my trucks. It had some differences though. mine a 350, theres 250. they had a backrack. i dont. my operator doesn't go out there too often. 
It is awful, but i believe the victim lived in this case. They have very few details, going to be quite hard to find this person.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

snowplower1 said:


> I read about this. Right in the area I service 2 sites. It was on Penfield road I thought. As I read the article I kept thinking huh, that sounds a heck of a lot like one of my trucks. It had some differences though. mine a 350, theres 250. they had a backrack. i dont. my operator doesn't go out there too often.
> It is awful, but i believe the victim lived in this case. They have very few details, going to be quite hard to find this person.


Your probably right may have been penfield rd. I only caught the beginning of it. Yes I heard she survived. I can't remember they do have sidewalk? They may have some technology the video I seen you could not tell it was a Ford.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah most of penfield have sidewalks. Not sure exactly where the incident was. I read an article just yesterday that they have narrowed it down to believing it was an f-superduty


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

the other reason ik its not him, theres a big orange and yellow logo on the sides of his truck. That logo would not go unnoticed haha


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

snowplower1 said:


> the other reason ik its not him, theres a big orange and yellow logo on the sides of his truck. That logo would not go unnoticed haha


That's a good thing LOL, Let me know what you hear, TW 14 has said nothing on it this morning.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah I will. I'll start a thread later with all the other articles


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

A history of bad decisions.

Too bad, it did seem like he may have been turning his life aroond. Or trying.

http://woodtv.com/2017/01/13/trouble-began-early-for-suspect-in-snow-plow-death/


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> A history of bad decisions.
> 
> Too bad, it did seem like he may have been turning his life aroond. Or trying.
> 
> http://woodtv.com/2017/01/13/trouble-began-early-for-suspect-in-snow-plow-death/


Well if I read it right his father was committing criminal behavior in the household, With good behavior maybe he can get out in 15yrs. Maybe he will fly straight, Again you can't run from your problems, Problems run faster than you, All criminals run to Florida, He would not even be able to get a apartment without a credit check, The feds would catch him real quick then. They watch that stuff, A friend of mine worked at a car dealership and some criminal tried to buy a car and the cops said stall him. He surrendered peacefully.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Well I surprised by all the news reporting. Here in Chicago that might be a 5 sec story.

I wonder what they have as evidence? Haven't seen a report of a witness, just a pic/video of the truck with unknown distance between it and the killing. Is it possible another plow truck could have done it? Came from another road prior to video and turned? Who's to say right now it was a plow truck anyways?

What other incriminating evidence do they have besides a text saying he's leaving the state?


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

kimber750 said:


> So that is what you would care about?


ONE thing I'd care about. 
I had a family member killed in a wreck about four years ago. The fact that the young man that crossed the center line and ran head on into her car, was under the influence of drugs and had past offenses for DWI, made it MUCH worse than if it was purely accidental! 
Would it make a difference if it was your loved one was killed?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently the driver has a criminal record.


now who's insurance would cover that driver ? 
Not mine. 
I take that back...a driver with a tarnished driving record.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Dirtebiker said:


> ONE thing I'd care about.
> I had a family member killed in a wreck about four years ago. The fact that the young man that crossed the center line and ran head on into her car, was under the influence of drugs and had past offenses for DWI, made it MUCH worse than if it was purely accidental!
> Would it make a difference if it was your loved one was killed?


No my concern would not be if the driver was drinking or not. My concern would be that family members family. Trying to find a way to move deal with the tragedy of loosing a loved one one. I had a family member killed in Iraq by an IED. Another by a drunk driver. Yet another driving drunk. Again my concern is the lose itself, not how it happened. So how is knowing that the person responsible for these loses was drunk change anything. That family member is still gone. Does it make you feel better better because you can blame someone for making a poor decision? Still doesn't change the end result. If that is your coping mechanism by all means have at it but it is not my way of dealing with the situation.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I know that most of you here are responsible drivers and hire the same. And there are those here who have a loose canon or are one. 

IMO it would be great if we knew ahead of time who is out there. But we do not. How many times do we see close calls or have them. I know I have had my share. I try to avoid situations that may lead up to accidents. 

Truck drivers IMO are some of the best drivers out there !!!! Perhaps we need to learn from them.

It does sound like he may have been trying to straighten up. But certain folks are not careful either. 

Slow down, watch out, if you are a runner wear reflective clothes ( that is another thing, I cannot not count how many time someone ran in front of me without due regard. 

Stay safe drivers !!!!!


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

In are small town we have plenty of runners, my question is why they run on the road and not use the sidewalk 9 feet beside them?? I've even seen elderly folks in power chairs running the edge of the road??? It's almost enevitable that something will happen eventually! Also here in ontario they have banned operation of hand held devices, use while operating a motor vehical, if caught its a maximum of $1000 fine and 3 points so most ppl now just look down at there phone while texting!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

On a Call said:


> I know that most of you here are responsible drivers and hire the same. And there are those here who have a loose canon or are one.
> 
> IMO it would be great if we knew ahead of time who is out there. But we do not. How many times do we see close calls or have them. I know I have had my share. I try to avoid situations that may lead up to accidents.
> 
> ...


Some truck drivers are great drivers and have a record to prove it. Unfortunately they come out of these schools with limited experience and are very dangerous until they get the road time. Just cause you pass a road test does not make you safe, I know I was dangerous when they turned me loose in a truck, Until I had the road time to learn how to control the load. **** happens and always will.

You just can't run like a coward or leave someone to die because your scared of time or the guys in the big house. By the looks of that kid they will have a dress on that kid in no time. If you been close to death and seen it you could be somewhat of a loose cannon. When your in a situation where your saying good bye to your wife and kids is not fun and could affect the mind.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> Well I surprised by all the news reporting. Here in Chicago that might be a 5 sec story.
> 
> I wonder what they have as evidence? Haven't seen a report of a witness, just a pic/video of the truck with unknown distance between it and the killing. Is it possible another plow truck could have done it? Came from another road prior to video and turned? Who's to say right now it was a plow truck anyways?
> 
> What other incriminating evidence do they have besides a text saying he's leaving the state?


That's because Chicago is America's war zone. Grand Rapids area is much smaller, and still alot more rural. Even in Detroit , while being a smaller story than Grand Rapids would be bigger story than Chicago.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

That was funny, though that can be dangerous too.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

On a Call said:


> Truck drivers IMO are some of the best drivers out there !!!! Perhaps we need to learn from them.


a lot are and a lot are as dangerous as they come. (there just human)
I have a buddy that is a over the road trucker,
he says you hear them calling over the CB, green or white, green or white.
come get it at XYZ,

(green =pot, white =meth.
yes they drug test, but they have to go to a location to pee this gives them time to cover their trail....

then the swerving trucker, the wagging train of trailers ( we see them all across ND ant MT)as he is texting, playing on his computer or microwaving lunch in the sleeper.

there some of the biggest dangers on the road.


----------



## MichiganMark (Feb 25, 2014)

Although slightly off topic....but kinda not....Another point this puts emphasis on, that I preached over and over to new hires as well as my seasoned guys (when I was a GM...applies to only me now!)....treat every job as though you have a camera on you. Every time you pull into a driveway....every time you're in a customers yard (whether they're home or not)...every time you're in a customers home....you're on Candid Camera. 

Every. Single. Time. 

I was a supervisor for a large national company in the early 90's. A local TV station had an "Investigative" news show that would air occasionally. It was basically a sting....but they would expose local service providers who were not using good business ethics. Long story short....it was a 2 part investigative report....aired 2 nights in a row for a 5 minute segment (with hidden camera video footage)....and it painted one of our guys in a terrible light (he deserved it). The impact to our business was tremendous. 

We're all motivated to do a good job....but approaching your work day like you've got a body camera on can really keep things in check (especially for our guys representing us in the field when you aren't there). The security cam footage is everywhere....do it right, every time.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

That reporter is a moron. His "crew" are no better. I'd have ripped my camera guy a new one for not giving me a head's up.


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

kimber750 said:


> No my concern would not be if the driver was drinking or not. My concern would be that family members family. Trying to find a way to move deal with the tragedy of loosing a loved one one. I had a family member killed in Iraq by an IED. Another by a drunk driver. Yet another driving drunk. Again my concern is the lose itself, not how it happened. So how is knowing that the person responsible for these loses was drunk change anything. That family member is still gone. Does it make you feel better better because you can blame someone for making a poor decision? Still doesn't change the end result. If that is your coping mechanism by all means have at it but it is not my way of dealing with the situation.
> 
> 
> kimber750 said:
> ...


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

Sorry, still trying to figure out exactly how to quote and reply.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

sota said:


> That reporter is a moron. His "crew" are no better. I'd have ripped my camera guy a new one for not giving me a head's up.


Camera man with his eye in the camera would never see it coming either. Producer was in the van, if they had one out with them.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Dirtebiker said:


> Sorry, still trying to figure out exactly how to quote and reply.


Type here under the quote. ^


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

MichiganMark said:


> .treat every job as though you have a camera on you. ...., every time.


Yup. This is Soooooo true.

It's everywhere today. Including my neighborhood. My house. I see you coming down the street, and I know your dog pooped on my lawn.

BTW, it's a $100 each time you do ....


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

I'll poop on your lawn for $100!
Is there a limit to number of times per day?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Can I bring my dogs and possibly be paid by the pound?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Anyone have a dump trailer I can barrow?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

iceyman said:


> If he was drinking was it smarter to run or smarter to stay when its still in your system?





Dirtebiker said:


> Sorry, still trying to figure out exactly how to quote and reply.


This is the original question. Since fatal hit and run and fatal dui carry the same max sentence the question was irrelevant.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Dirtebiker said:


> I'll poop on your lawn for $100!
> Is there a limit to number of times per day?


lol

Colon problems ? Or do you eat a lot of roughage ?

I wish I was paid to crap on my own lawn. I'd be a lot wealthier than I am right now.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

SnoFarmer said:


> Anyone have a dump trailer I can barrow?


Yeah, you driving to mich to borrow it?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Freshwater said:


> Yeah, you driving to mich to borrow it?


Ironwood? 
Meet Ya at the ski hill?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Freshwater said:


> Camera man with his eye in the camera would never see it coming either. Producer was in the van, if they had one out with them.


IMO he took it well and bounced back.

Things happen and this was not intentional.

Anyone here ever been splashed by a car or truck ??


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Anyway you look at it, The News team made there own stupidity and danger, What was the plow driver to do, Lock them up, LOL


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

Freshwater said:


> Camera man with his eye in the camera would never see it coming either. Producer was in the van, if they had one out with them.


I did A/V/Photo work all through grades 6-12. I learned VERY quickly to keep both eyes open no matter what I was shooting. Only took one errant (deliberate?) linebacker nearly stuffing me under the dirt to drive home the point. If that mouth with a mic hasn't had The Talk with his cameraman, he needs to.



FredG said:


> Anyway you look at it, The News team made there own stupidity and danger, What was the plow driver to do, Lock them up, LOL


Not going to argue that, especially since there were 4 of them.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

sota said:


> I did A/V/Photo work all through grades 6-12. I learned VERY quickly to keep both eyes open no matter what I was shooting. Only took one errant (deliberate?) linebacker nearly stuffing me under the dirt to drive home the point. If that mouth with a mic hasn't had The Talk with his cameraman, he needs to.
> 
> Not going to argue that, especially since there were 4 of them.


I worked heavy highway all my working years and still involved in right of ways, I certainly know how to watch my back and others. You had a linebacker try a car or semi.

If you took my post right I was saying the news crew was at fault. Always have some watch your back when not facing traffic. You have to be taught to work in the road or right of way to be safe.

My biggest problem is I was taught as a child to face traffic. I also know this is not the case the kids and :terribletowel:you could blow the horn at them and not move. LOL


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

A'ight I got it twisted. You still fam in my book. Cool?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Dirtebiker said:


> I'll poop on your lawn for $100!
> Is there a limit to number of times per day?





1olddogtwo said:


> Can I bring my dogs and possibly be paid by the pound?





SnoFarmer said:


> Anyone have a dump trailer I can barrow?












LOL... Real nice guys... thanks for that... cleaning beer off my desk... again


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

SnoFarmer said:


> Ironwood?
> Meet Ya at the ski hill?


Just saw this... closer to det lol....


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> LOL... Real nice guys... thanks for that... cleaning beer off my desk... again


Now I get it lol.... I'm a little slow this month I guess, no snow and all...


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Update...

http://fox17online.com/2017/05/18/a...n-for-man-in-snowplow-hit-and-run-in-wyoming/


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Stiff penalty for taking a life, At least they will have a dress on him when he reaches the big house. The coward that he is.  All he had to do is stop and call 911 and try to save her life. Penalties like that no wonder they run. In a panic my fat butt. I just could not leave someone for dead even if I was drunk, drugged up whatever.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

That was a quick outcome.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

GrassManKzoo said:


> Update...
> 
> http://fox17online.com/2017/05/18/a...n-for-man-in-snowplow-hit-and-run-in-wyoming/


5yrs is BS, he know he hit her and kept going.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> 5yrs is BS, he know he hit her and kept going.


Ya he admitted to hitting her and still got a slap on the hand.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF said:


> 5yrs is BS, he know he hit her and kept going.


5 years plus letting someone hit him enough to make him wish he were dead and leave him on the side of the road would be suitable punishment in my eyes.


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

This


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

GrassManKzoo said:


> This


Yeah that works.....


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Just sad, no other way to describe it....


----------

